# Game 8:Wizards(5-2) @ Wolves(3-4)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Thursday, November 17th
*Time:*6:00 p.m.
*Arena:*Target Center
*T.V.:*TNT!
*Wolves Last Game:*L vs. Rockets
*Wizards Last Game:*W vs. Cavs
*Last Meeting This Season:*N/A

*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin/Troy Hudson/Rashad McCants 

_*VS.*_​

*Wizards Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Caron Bulter/ Jarvis Hayes/ Chucky Atkins 
*
Key Matchup:*

















*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*Zone defense is what should stop this squad. They are not the shooting type. Well except for Arenas. Hopefully Jaric can stick with Arenas. I like how we match up against the Wizards though. GA can't abuse Jaric since they are both big PGs. We need to watch out for Butler off the bench though. They give him all the shots he wants coming off the bench. I think we do need to get Hassell the ball against Daniels.


*Predicition:*L (I do think we have a very good chance today, but its just our luck to lose here)
*Prediction Record:*(5-2)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man the page when down when I said submit thread... Then I looked at the NW section and it said the last post was by Rawse, I was like NO!!!!!!!!!!!. But then it was here so I am happy!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

YO, i want a strong game here! especially from KG and EG man for too long KG isn't so much the gamer he truely is. i want him to blast man,i'm sick and tired by those average stats!
and we need to come together!
Casey said after the game vs. the rockets he liked the effory a lot and those sort of things,now it's time to stop the talking.
Wally too,has got to make those shots for us if not he sould pass straight to the other perimeter and from there to kg or some'.


GO WOLVES B-L-A-S-T IN STATS!
kg go for your crazy games like 27 pts 18 reb 7 ***. 3 stl. 2 bl.

Camby shouldn't be on top of the rebouding board(ahead of KG in some' like 50+)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

What I would reallly like is to see McCants get playing time. He had like 2 bad games this season, because he was never put in the game. Now he is and he is scoring very well. I wanna see more of him.


----------



## spirit_cro (Nov 13, 2005)

do you's think this game will reach more then 190 points? or less ?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

spirit_cro said:


> do you's think this game will reach more then 190 points? or less ?


i wouldn't bet on it. t'wolves zone defense will give it best to stop the unending scoring of Gilbesrt and friends


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

you should win this one
i think Jaric and McCants work very well together,they should play together more often


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I want to see the best of KG and McCants tonight. 

Jamison and Arenas will give the defense hard time unless the defense find something to solve their dilemmas.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I'll be off in a few minutes to watch the every minutes of the game. 

Wish them the best of luck.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

can someone please update about the game here every several minuts?
cause my play by play doesn't work and i stayed up just to see it|dead|


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

ha ha now it works to well 8-2 at the begining kg already with 3rd rebound


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

8-4. two free throws ended or 8-0 run. KG missed a layup.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

10-10. Turnovers killing us.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wally sucks, he has missed 2 open shots. Kandi got rejected like a turned down application, and our transition D stinks.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Is Wally ever going to shoot good? This is pathetic, he hasn't been able to make anything all season long.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> Is Wally ever going to shoot good? This is pathetic, he hasn't been able to make anything all season long.


You can say that again.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Put in mccants!!!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Rashad seems to do a good job passing the ball to the KG and micheal.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

wow beautifull KG game-by stats at least.
i wish he'll lead the wolves every game like that stats and emotions.

Keep it up KG! Love you man.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kgs taking over right now...thats what i wanna see! take 30 shots ONCE THIS YEAR


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> kgs taking over right now...thats what i wanna see! take 30 shots ONCE THIS YEAR


exactly that's what i'm saying!
i mean why isn't any game is like that?!?! kg should get to the ball every ****ty time he'll take care of things,giving 100% precent a night is almost promissed,just give him the ball and it will flow from there on...
please keep it up KG i haden't stayed up for seeing you blast but lose,go wolves support your MVP-feed the big kauna!!!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

jeeez was that a buzzer beater???


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Great 2nd quarter there. Why can't we always play like that?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

socco said:


> Great 2nd quarter there. Why can't we always play like that?


that's the world wide question of the wolves fans i guess.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we cant always play like that becuz wally cant ever score 9 points in a quarter :biggrin: lol hopefully that means he is coming out of the slump altho he did miss a cpl wide open jumpers in the 1st


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*sniff sniff* can i smell a lil triple double? AND a win....i think so...plz dont fail me now wolves...76-65 wolves and kg...2 assists away


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

place youre bets folkes!
kg is the first to tripel double this season,begining tonight?!!? :biggrin:


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

ohh not good! it's down to 5 now.
really cwmon wolves you can't fail now!!!
i'll break down crying-for real!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Kandi has really been on fire tonight. Most Wizards fans will immediately name Haywood as far and away our best defensive player, making it all the more impressive.


the main event said:


> place youre bets folkes!
> kg is the first to tripel double this season,begining tonight?!!? :biggrin:


 Kidd and Duhon have already gotten triple doubles this year.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

MJG said:


> Kandi has really been on fire tonight. Most Wizards fans will immediately name Haywood as far and away our best defensive player, making it all the more impressive.
> 
> Kidd and Duhon have already gotten triple doubles this year.


 ohh my bad didn't know that.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

down to 1 and kg has to rest...oh no...arenas is killing us right now...5 3s :curse:


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooooooo my god!!! only 1 point lead **** what the **** wolves!?!?
maaaaan anna know the reason for that **** holl comeback on the *** they made?

kg had only two freaking shots this quarter!!!
why can't they learn whyyyyyyyyy we lead by as many as 15 *****es!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

chill...


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

socco said:


> chill...


sorry,very emotinal there


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

MJG said:


> Kandi has really been on fire tonight. Most Wizards fans will immediately name Haywood as far and away our best defensive player, making it all the more impressive.
> 
> Kidd and Duhon have already gotten triple doubles this year.



And Bonzi Wells.




Hey great hustle by the wolves. Great pass while falling by wally. I like what frahm is doing right now. This team is playing really good right now. We are up by 10!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

back to 10 :biggrin:


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

anyway were up by ten again thanks god.
hudson did great at the start of the fourth i'm real proud of his work thus far.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

were winning! 
and kg is one assist away from a tripel


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

what a team effort! i like this game alot! i wish it's a sign for the better games to come,really awsome everyone played great(beside does who didn't )


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

great game needed this win....so close to the triple double but o well id rather win than kg get a triple dbl


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

KG may still want out, but this is the KG we know. It sucks McCants didn't even score but hey, we won. Huddy played excellent. Frahm is fire from beyond the arc.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> KG may still want out, but this is the KG we know. It sucks McCants didn't even score but hey, we won. Huddy played excellent. Frahm is fire from beyond the arc.


Still? Doesn't he have to first want out to still want out?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He is beating around the bush right now socco. He is too good of a person to come out and say, I want out of minny. Instead, he is taking shots at front office, agreeing with Charles Barkley that he deserves better than Minny, ect.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

He said "thank you", not "I agree". I think you're overreacting here. I don't think anything's changed with him the past 6 months.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He said thank you but I have to live in reality.... Something like that. Which pretty much is saying I agree.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations for a great win guys! :clap: :clap:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i hope kg stays a wolf...or atleast wait till the offseason and say that hes demanding a trade unless they can actually put SOMETHING TO WORK WITH AROUND HIM.. if they cant do that to the best thing ever to happen here...then **** them and kg deserves to be traded


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Impressive performances from Kandi and Frahm. KG played at his best last night. Bench really have benefitted the team in the victory.

Dominating the ball and having the second chances really helped.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Pictures from the game









Believe it or not, it's RIchie Frahm









Versatile KG doing one of his reverse layups.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

A rare Richie dunk! Nice picture, and nice win, guys.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

That Frahm dunk was awsome. It started with Wally diving for the ball, and instead of Wally landing on the ball, he passed it up to Frahm who was on his way to an open dunk.



Good win here, we are in first of the NW division right now...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we're in first? :banana: :banana: 
hopefully we can have performances like this game...well obviously kg wont go for 25 14 and 9 or w/e but he has been consistantly getting triple double caliber numbers...and the bench was great in the 4th mainly troy and frahm


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Not for long, Nuggets with a win last night have taken atop the first in NW division.

They're as good as us regardless how many games played.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Actually we're still ahead of them.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

My mistake.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Eh, it's pretty much even. This early in the season it really doesn't matter much anyways.


----------

